# Excision of benign and malignant lesions



## Trendale (Apr 7, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are revisions/changes to the guidelines for excision of benign and malignant lesions? I know in the previous years, you add the sum of the cm and the other you don't. I am reading the guidelines in the 2008 book, and I don't see that particular statement anymore. Were there any revisions to this rule? I have been away from coding these for a while, so I am not sure.

Disregard, that guideline is for the repairs. Thanks!


----------



## cmartin (Jun 17, 2008)

No, you don't add any of the lesion sizes together, that's only done with the repair codes.  I don't know whether there used to be an instruction like that in the CPT guidelines or not, but I do know that some highly credentialed people were teaching it that way at seminars several years ago - then later sent out a correction to the latest attendees, I think after Medicare specifically "outlawed" adding them together.
C.Martin, CPC-GENSG


----------

